# how do I get my name taken off uber eats delivery



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

I don`t want to do Uber eats delivery anymore. Uber only sends me trips that are 10-15 away and they pay on $4-5. Its not worth my time or fuel. around lunch and supper time I don`t seem to get any pax calls anymore. I think they are saving me for meal deliveries only. anyway I phone in twice to get my name removed and they told me to go into the app, but I can`t find anyway of taking my name off the list.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Click your heals together three times and say “there’s no place like home”.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Edmuber said:


> I don`t want to do Uber eats delivery anymore. Uber only sends me trips that are 10-15 away and they pay on $4-5. Its not worth my time or fuel. around lunch and supper time I don`t seem to get any pax calls anymore. I think they are saving me for meal deliveries only. anyway I phone in twice to get my name removed and they told me to go into the app, but I can`t find anyway of taking my name off the list.





Edmuber said:


> I don`t want to do Uber eats delivery anymore. Uber only sends me trips that are 10-15 away and they pay on $4-5. Its not worth my time or fuel. around lunch and supper time I don`t seem to get any pax calls anymore. I think they are saving me for meal deliveries only. anyway I phone in twice to get my name removed and they told me to go into the app, but I can`t find anyway of taking my name off the list.


Tap the icon on the bottom right corner and your screen will switch and tap bottom right hand corner again And then you can change it


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You can turn UberEats off, (in your driving preferences) but you can't remove it from your account. Once Eats is activated it's there until you're deactivated.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Delete the app


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> You can turn UberEats off, (in your driving preferences) but you can't remove it from your account. Once Eats is activated it's there until you're deactivated.


I believe you can have them remove it at the greenlight hub. When I added a new vehicle at the greenlight hub they didn't add UberEATS so I had to return to the hub and ask them to add it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I believe you can have them remove it at the greenlight hub. When I added a new vehicle at the greenlight hub they didn't add UberEATS so I had to return to the hub and ask them to add it.


I asked twice at the Seattle Greenlight Hub. Different people on different days. They told me the same thing, once it's on, it's on and they can't "deactivate it."

Apparently they expect the lady with the walking cane to run up and down stairs delivering food to able bodied people for $2 a run. -o:


----------



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

I got it turned off, thanks for your help people. I got more regular request last night with it turned off.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Edmuber said:


> I don`t want to do Uber eats delivery anymore. Uber only sends me trips that are 10-15 away and they pay on $4-5. Its not worth my time or fuel. around lunch and supper time I don`t seem to get any pax calls anymore. I think they are saving me for meal deliveries only. anyway I phone in twice to get my name removed and they told me to go into the app, but I can`t find anyway of taking my name off the list.


Do not remove UberEATS.
How else am I supposed to feed myself?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

You will never get your name off of Uber eats, even when you’re dead you’ll still get pinged for a 3.00 pickup at McDonalds.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Edmuber said:


> I don`t want to do Uber eats delivery anymore. Uber only sends me trips that are 10-15 away and they pay on $4-5. Its not worth my time or fuel. around lunch and supper time I don`t seem to get any pax calls anymore. I think they are saving me for meal deliveries only. anyway I phone in twice to get my name removed and they told me to go into the app, but I can`t find anyway of taking my name off the list.


Send a notarized copy of ur death certificate


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I haven't turned UE on since they stopped doing the 2.0x boost. UE 2x pay is about the same as doordash and still less then GH.


----------

